
Google Quietly Kills Cloud Print - ingve
https://www.thurrott.com/mobile/chrome-os/chromebook/222542/google-quietly-kills-cloud-print
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21598815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21598815),
which was posted first.

I'm in the middle of merging all these threads, so bear with me... my phone
just rang

